# New home/distance learning course in Herpetology - your thoughts please



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I've been asked to carry out some basic market research to gather information on people's thoughts regarding a possible new home/distance learning course in herpetology and reptile husbandry. This course is aimed specifically at novice/intermediate keepers, pet shop staff and anybody wishing to develop their knowledge and obtain an accredited qualification at certificate/diploma level. 

The proposed course would consist of the following modules;-

1) Introduction to the course including leaning outcomes, assesment briefs, study skills, research management, essay writing etc.
2) Introduction to herpetology including natural ecology and novice/intermediate level captively kept species
3) Reptile anatomy and physiology
4) Understanding reptile behaviour
5) Principles of captive husbandry, focusing on housing, temperatures, humidity, lighting etc.
6) Nutrition 
7) Handling and transport
8 ) Diseases, disorders and veterinary management
9) Breeding and genetics
10) Management of collections/shop stock

For each module students will recieve learning materials, reading lists, end-of-module revision summaries and practice questions, and individual tutor support. Each module will be assessed by means of a short essay of 1000 - 1500 words or an online multiple choice questionnaire style exam, plus an end-of-course final project of upto 3000 words. Each student will recieve individual feedback and guidance from a qualified tutor after each assessment opportunity. The student is encouraged to compile their studies in order to produce a work portfolio which may then be used as a basis for entry onto an advanced course later on, as well as a valuable source of reference information.



Based on the information given here...


How many of you would be interested in enroling on the course?
How much would you be willing to spend on tution fees?
How do you think this course could be improved?
Any other comments?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You may find only limited interest, due to issues with other courses.
What qualification are you offering and through which examination board? I ask this because previous courses have been shown to offer an "accredited" qualification yet it has no actual recognition or bearing.
Who would be the "qualifed tutors" and what qualifications would they actually have?

If I was paying to go onto a privately run course I would be wanting tutors with such qualifications as university degrees, high level NVQ's etc. As far as I am aware, herpetology is not offered as either.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

ian14 said:


> You may find only limited interest, due to issues with other courses.
> What qualification are you offering and through which examination board? I ask this because previous courses have been shown to offer an "accredited" qualification yet it has no actual recognition or bearing.
> Who would be the "qualifed tutors" and what qualifications would they actually have?
> 
> If I was paying to go onto a privately run course I would be wanting tutors with such qualifications as university degrees, high level NVQ's etc. As far as I am aware, herpetology is not offered as either.


At the moment the details are still being ironed out as we are waiting back on information from this and other market research before we get the go-ahead from specific boards, although the relevant parties include AQA, Edexcel, The Animal Care College, Oxford College and possibly a UK University. The course would be offered at either certificate or diploma level depending on the number of modules taken and the technical difficulty of the modules themselves. 

Tutors would be minimum B.Sc. degrees in biology, zoology, animal and veterinary sciences.


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd also want to know who would accredit. It makes all the difference. I'd want to know more about the 'portfolio' giving access to advanced courses. A portfolio of any kind of work will help you get onto a course. If it's worth credits, who is it worth credits with? For what qual? A higher qual created by the same people?

EDIT - you've answered above. Your usual rule of thumb for assessors is that they're qualified to a level above the learner and have a good degree of occupational competence. I don't know if an HND in animal husbandry (with relevant industry experience) would cover this? Is it possible to do units on reps on an HND? You'd then have to try and fathom how many of this possible pool would be ready to give up the time it takes to mark distance learning scripts, and whether you could pay them the going rate. 

The course content looks VERY ambitious (ecology, genetics, anatomy, behaviour and then a retail aspect... over only ten modules). Especially taking into account this is 'herps' rather than a more narrow subject. You're also asking a lot of your learners for a short course, especially at certificate level- a potential of 4000 words formulated writing?? A lot of diplomas don't have 3000 word assessments, never mind certificates. 

IF you were covering all the elements in depth, providing high quality learning materials and adequate tutor support for people who possibly don't have formal qualifications to get through assessments of that length (that's who certificates can help, after all), you could comfortably charge a couple of hundred quid for this. Maybe up to... £400, all covered. But it's a very big remit. 

I'd certainly take a look at it if the course materials were going to be good - i.e. written by an authority, and nicely published. Dependent on provider and accreditor.

I didn't mean for all of this spiel to be at all negative- I work in this area, so I'm genuinely interested!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Hiya,

We would both be really interested.

BTW sorry never got around to replying to your PM, the corn is doing well and eating nicely :2thumb:

Terry.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Would have to agree with Hiero in some parts here. A 3000 word essay is something you would undertake in University so may be a big ask for anyone to write such a substantial eassy with no or very little formal qualifications. As also said some of the modules are ambitious, maybe easier to grade modules in that you have to complete one before you move onto the other, as for subjects like genetics can be very taxing. Tutors should also be qualified to at least Degree/Honours level. I have just completed my Masters in Biomedical Science and to be honest would probably have more knowledge than a tutor who had a HND. 
Hopefully you will take these points on board. I would be interested in such a course, as long as it is accredited and not outwith most peoples financial restaints. Good luck


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

if its more than £20 then the money is defo a problem, but yes the course sounds ok.......................................................:whistling2:


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

Got to agree with Hiero, it looks ambitions and I would probably be prepared to pay £200-400 for the course (perhaps a bit more), but then I've only got a hobbyist interest - I can see someone wanting to forge a career out of it be willing to pay more.

Would there be part time options for those of us in work? I'm not too worried about the long essays since I've had to write far longer ones for my degree, but I'm probably not representative of your main demographic.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

It is definately somehting I would look at, dependant on a lot of the issues already mentioned like cost, fitting studying in around work (and child!!) and what I will get at the end of it.
TBH I dont think 3,000 words is unreasonable. On the surface at any rate it sounds like it could be a very good course, dealing with subjects that are both complex and subtle. At the end you need to be able to prove you have earned your qualification, especially if it is going to be official and recognised and all that (sorry brain has been turned to mush by screaming toddler!!) so I think 3000 words is quite reasonable. You dont want it to be treated as a "mickey mouse" course that just anyone can pass without putting in proper work.


----------

